# WestJet?



## v v (Mar 25, 2022)

Never used WestJet or know anything about them. Would it work on a 7.5 hour Trans-Atlantic flight? Are they Ryanair level or better?

Thanks


----------



## PVD (Mar 25, 2022)

They have a pretty good reputation for their service within Canada, and I know people who use them NYC to Toronto, but trans atlantic is a relatively new ballgame for them, I believe they use 787-9 for that. Also, code share with Delta...


----------



## PVD (Mar 25, 2022)

They were one of the only carriers to have a quantity of 737-600, a version of the NG that did not sell very well. Used to see one on LGA-TOR but they are all in storage right now.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 26, 2022)

v v said:


> Never used WestJet or know anything about them. Would it work on a 7.5 hour Trans-Atlantic flight? Are they Ryanair level or better?
> 
> Thanks



They’re the Canadian equivalent of Southwest, which is a step above Ryanair (US equivalent would be Spirit).


----------



## OBS (Mar 26, 2022)

Trogdor said:


> They’re the Canadian equivalent of Southwest, which is a step above Ryanair (US equivalent would be Spirit).


Have used them, and totally agree.


----------



## PVD (Mar 26, 2022)

SeatGuru Seat Map WestJet


For your next WestJet flight, use this seating chart to get the most comfortable seats, legroom, and recline on .




www.seatguru.com




This would be their primary Trans Atlantic, since I believe their 767-300 are all in storage...


----------



## v v (Mar 26, 2022)

PVD, Trogdor & OBS, thank you all very much, it's given us another good option for the 4 Atlantic crossings we expect to make in 2022/23


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 26, 2022)

I used them to cross Canada a while back. It was a six-hour flight both ways, and I was comfortable. The crew was friendly, and we had (free) TV in the seatback.

I agree with the comparisons to Southwest, but you do get to choose your seat in advance. They're more like Alaska Airlines. Even the planes feel similar - colors/design/etc.


----------

